# Anyone know a need tips & advice on purchasing diecast cars



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I want to buy some quality diecast movie cars but do not know WHO to give my business to. I want a place that sells HIGH quality cars and not junk. Someone who actually has the cars they advertise. ALSO, WHAT DIECAST CAR MAKER makes the BEST replica cars that atually look like their full size counterpart ? I am new to buying diecast cars and see that Greenlight has some good looking cars. For those of you who are more experienced in diecast car collectiong, any tips on what to look for & what to STAY AWAY FROM, is appreciated. The car scales i am looking for are 1:18 scale
Model Maker


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Franklin Mint is the only one that comes to mind other than the bigger matchbox collectors' series. There's a company that makes 1:18 scale replicas (made in China - of course), but I can't remember what their name is at the moment. Maisto is one that makes motorcycles, and cars. You can check them out on evilbay, or go to their website to see what kind of quality they have available now. The stuff they've had in the past has been pretty impressive. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I used to dabble in diecasts. Most of mine came from Replicarz and Prestige Diecast. Not sure if they're still around but never had any trouble. Seems like Ertl does more movie cars than anyone else but surely there are others. 

Kyosho and Autoart are two very good makers although there are some that are more detailed and expensive. They are good mid range makers. 

Someone mentioned a while back that diecast prices had taken a jump. Figures, just like everything else that is imported. Dollar shrinkage and increased transportation costs.


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

for 1/18 th scale I've collected GMP,Ertl,Highway 61,Lane and some other less quality ones,Ertl has made a few movie cars but mostly muscle cars with different levels of quality and accurarcy,some of highway 61 was upscale Ertl sometimes but had other toolings as well,GMP and Lane are very nice but are kinda pricey,but no TV or movie cars come to mind

1/25 you have Dandury and Franklin mints,I've seen good and bad from both and I used to collect 1320 bu that was all vintage drag cars


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks guys.


----------



## mochnoor (Jun 10, 2012)

*halo*

Hey, mate. do some searching on google. But I recommend amalgam product.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Being you want movie cars you may be limited to a specific model by a specific company. For example, how many 1/18 Munsters Koaches are there? You may not have a lot of room to choose between 10 models of the same car, as probably only one model is available from brand X or Y and you must decide to buy it or nothing versus it or something better.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I see some cars that look very poor and almost nothing like what they are suppossed to be. Once i find a good company i will stick with it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

With die casts too there is a huge gulf in quality between the GOOD ones and what most people buy. You definitely get what you pay for in a $200 die cast compared to a $19 Wal Mart one.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

how true !


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> I see some cars that look very poor and almost nothing like what they are suppossed to be. Once i find a good company i will stick with it.


What brands are you looking at? I know that not every single company makes a quality model car replica, but what genre you're looking at may not be readily available, or even exist. Some companies make a decent version of the batmobile, but only a few make one worthy of owning.​ 
~ Chris​


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I was looking at ETRL and greenlight. I bought both the mustang & charger through amazon however, it was sent thru fed/ex smartpost and it shipped a week after i ordered it and then it arrived at the sacramento , calif. center then on the same day june 9 it suppossedly was scanned as departing that facility and arriving at my local post office with an arrival scan which was untrue, the fed/ex site now says it is still in transit, to my post office and was due to be delivered on june 13. There are tracers on it from both amazon & fed/ex and fed ex has stated that it looks like a theft has happened while in fed/ex custody. I am not happy at this point. sorry for the rant but i need to re purchase these. I hear that ETRL has the best cars however i do not know about these things.
Bert


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

That sounds just like F*&ked up Ex! They break your stuff, and make you pay for it. In this case they STEAL your stuff, and make you pay for it. Someone was interested in what you had coming - this is exactly why I use the U.S. post, or UPS. I haven't had anything stolen from either one when shipping to customers. I'm totally NOT surprised in this case - it's par for them. 

~ Chris​


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't say Ertl has the "best" cars... their stuff is on the Wal Mart level. Its not the worst, but its not top shelf by any means. There stuff is still mass market, mainstream. But, it depends what car you want. If you want a particular car they may be the only one who makes it.

I wanted the Goldfinger Aston Martin car since I had the Corgi toy as a kid. I sucked it up and bought the Danbury Mint one when it was retired. It was a couple hundred dollars but its SWEET. It is as good or better than most model kits as far as both detail goes and also workmanship. 

Fed Ex is the WORST and UPS is not much better. Fed Ex just left a huge box of kits sitting in my driveway today... Its like the delivery shrub couldn't even be bothered to drag it up to my sheltered door, or put it on my screened patio. Looks like he just did a drive by and pushed the box out and drove off. Dumb ass...


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

It seems as though most movie items are licensed and there will probably only be one licensed maker for 1/18 scale cars. So your choice may be made for you in most cases. I'd use Google and maybe an ebay search to see what is available for a given subject. Like I said before, I think Ertl does the most movie cars and they are usually decent. Letdowns are usually interior/dash, big door and hood hinges. But body and paint are usually pretty good.

We're pretty lucky with deliveries. A few years ago our USPS carrier lost a couple. He retired and since then, all carriers are batting 100%.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

my package has gone missing after showing an arrival scan and departure scann almost a week ago i think it was stolen as it shows an arrival scan at my post office but they did not recieve anything plus fed ex now says it is in transit still and cannot make up their minds and i am getting double talk from them. i bought them through amazon .com who are great to deal with because they take care of you & have started their own investigation. they said they must wait until the 20th and if it doesn't show up, they will replace my stuff and ship it overnight to me at their cost. fed/ex smart post isn't that smart at all.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Fed Ex is the WORST and UPS is not much better. Fed Ex just left a huge box of kits sitting in my driveway today... Its like the delivery shrub couldn't even be bothered to drag it up to my sheltered door, or put it on my screened patio. Looks like he just did a drive by and pushed the box out and drove off. Dumb ass...





bert model maker said:


> my package has gone missing after showing an arrival scan and departure scann almost a week ago i think it was stolen as it shows an arrival scan at my post office but they did not recieve anything plus fed ex now says it is in transit still and cannot make up their minds and i am getting double talk from them. i bought them through amazon .com who are great to deal with because they take care of you & have started their own investigation. they said they must wait until the 20th and if it doesn't show up, they will replace my stuff and ship it overnight to me at their cost. fed/ex smart post isn't that smart at all.


As I said before, people - PAR for them!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I spoke to fed/ex smart post as well as amazon.com & fed ex is investigating one of the drivers for theft in this matter, it seems that they had it in their possession and there were NO stops along the way and they scanned it as recieving it & leaving the facility with it and cannot explain the disappearance. Fed/ex still insists it is in transit on the tracking page. they must employ some REAL LOW LIFES !


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The Investigation by both Amazon .com & FED/EX uncovered theft by 2 FED/EX employees, a driver & warehouse dock worker. the 1 employee had some other things in his car and upon a search warrant in his house, found a large stash of shipments going to be sold on EBAY, I hope they FRY both scumbags.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

*THAT SUCKS!!!* I'm sorry that you got mixed up in all this. I guess that it was meant to be - meaning that you are probably instrumental in catching these devils! If you hadn't said something and been so adamant in them investigating, they would probably have gotten away with it for a while longer. You probably saved a lot of people some grief. With a little homework, and a lot of patient researching, they might be able to unite some of these packages with their prospective owners once released from evidence. 

~ Chris​


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your troubles Bert. Makes me think back a few years to when I had some MR lightsaber display cases stolen off my porch. They were delivered by FedEx, tracking says they were delivered, I got home half an hour later and there was no box. FedEx said they couldn't do anything as they were "delivered". I never persued it further. I figured a neighbor took them, it may have been the driver himself after hearing this!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

these drivers now hurry up & bang on your door then RUN back to their trucks both fed ex & ups, they wont wait until you open the door. i cured the UPS driver from dropping the packages with a throwing forward motion by calling his supervisor 7 telling him it was recorded on the security camera on the front porch. The driver has no idea whats in the box and needs to put it on the porch gently & THEN RUN TO HIS TRUCK


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

robiwon said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles Bert. Makes me think back a few years to when I had some MR lightsaber display cases stolen off my porch. They were delivered by FedEx, tracking says they were delivered, I got home half an hour later and there was no box. FedEx said they couldn't do anything as they were "delivered". I never persued it further. I figured a neighbor took them, it may have been the driver himself after hearing this!


If I had known that - I would've strongly suggested that you pursue it to the fullest extent possible to reach a positive resolution. What ever happened afterward? Did you ever get a refund, or compensation? 



bert model maker said:


> these drivers now hurry up & bang on your door then RUN back to their trucks both fed ex & ups, they wont wait until you open the door. The driver has no idea whats in the box and needs to put it on the porch gently & THEN RUN TO HIS TRUCK


 And to think that this only happened where I live.  I can't tell you how many times I've seen this personally. I even called the UPS office to complain, but it seems as though they don't give a damn! <My sisters' husband had a dog that he loved to death - literally! It would get out of the yard, and chase the UPS truck. The ass that was driving saw him one time, and decided to run him over. It wasn't the first time he tried it. He even sped up the last time as the dog was running back to the yard from the street. They of course fired him, but no restitution was ever made for the loss as far as I know. Now they have the dumbest damn animal for a dog I've ever seen! He won't mind, and he jumps all over you when you get out of your vehicle as you arrive. He drinks out of the toilet, then he comes and licks you - UGH!!!! Anyway, I hope that justice WILL be served. 

~ Chris​


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My driver doesn't even bring it up to the house. He leaves it at the foot of the driveway by the street. They don't even ring the door bell either.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Do you guys want to see some videos i uploaded of UPS, Fed/Ex & the U.S. postal service THROWING boxes marked fragile at the houses they were to deliver to ?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> Do you guys want to see some videos i uploaded of UPS, Fed/Ex & the U.S. postal service THROWING boxes marked fragile at the houses they were to deliver to ?


 You have video of this???  It's bad enough that my brother in laws' dog died at the hands - um, in this case wheels of one of these idiots, but do they have to add insult to injury?! This is why I always pack all my things very carefully, especially models. The USPS doesn't take responsibilty for homemade items, or ones that aren't mass produced as they can't always cover the cost of them when they're one of a kind objects. I can only imagine what horror stories go on there as well as other carriers to this day. 

~ Chris​


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Here you go, there are also videos of UPS & the us postal service doing this and worse. I caught the substitute UPS driver doing this with 1 of my pacakages and it was right in front of 1 of my security cameras.
check through youtube and you will see a lot of harsh abuse by these knuckleheads who are a rare exception but it does happen everyday and when you get a well packed package that is damaged, you will know that some employee along the way did this to YOURS !




 
Bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

another one, UPS this time


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

one more.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> Here you go, there are also videos of UPS & the us postal service doing this and worse. I caught the substitute UPS driver doing this with 1 of my pacakages and it was right in front of 1 of my security cameras.
> check through youtube and you will see a lot of harsh abuse by these knuckleheads who are a rare exception but it does happen everyday and when you get a well packed package that is damaged, you will know that some employee along the way did this to YOURS !
> FedEx Responds to Careless Courier Incident - YouTube
> 
> Bert





bert model maker said:


> another one, UPS this time
> 
> UPS delivers ! - YouTube





bert model maker said:


> one more.
> 
> Angry UPS driver throws package on porch - YouTube


 In response to all three - can you say *FIRE ME?!?!?!* UNBELIEVABLE!!!! It's pretty bad when your employees get caught on camera, but it's WORSE when they make the national news because of it! :freak: They obviously have no respect for themselves or other people. No one I know would ever do something like this where I live! This is the reason why I always come to the door whenever I'm expecting a delivery. Now I see why they offer insurance through these same companies - it's because of their ______ (insert your favourite swear here) drivers! If you're having a bad day, or you're not getting the respect of your boss, or fellow employess - DON'T TAKE IT OUT ON YOUR CUSTOMERS, OR THEIR PACKAGES!!!!! Especially since you don't know what's in it. When I was a professional driver for Aramark - I never did this. I just thought "What if I was expecting this?" when delivering things that were in a box that was taped shut.

 I've never had this, but my sisters' husband has M.S. (multiple sclerosis), and he has his medicine delivered by UPS. One time - and I do mean one time, they left it on the door step without ringing the bell. It sat outside all day, and was ruined by the time they found it. It costs $2,500.00 a month for this, and it has to be in a regular climate controlled environment! You've already read what I posted before, but I don't understand why they have such problems, when I never have with UPS. I guess I just got lucky? There's also the option of having them hold it until you're able to pick it up from the local hub. I know that not everyone is able to do this at their whim, especially if you get off work after the office closes, but they're open on saturdays. As far as the next time I order something that is carried by one of these companies (I WON'T USE FEDEX), now I don't know what to think.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

bert model maker said:


> another one, UPS this time
> 
> UPS delivers ! - YouTube





bert model maker said:


> one more.
> 
> Angry UPS driver throws package on porch - YouTube


"What can *'Brown'* do for YOU"???

(~signed: a proud employee of the U.S.P.S.)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My mentally defective USPS courier left an $80 hardback book outside my front door IN THE RAIN last week. 

I knew the book was coming because of online tracking and stayed home all day just to make sure I got it okay. We had been having torrential daily rains, especially in the afternoon when the mail man comes. At 5 PM I still hadn't gotten my mail, and I opened up the front door and there was my box sitting out, at the front of my patio, in the rain. The mailman didn't even bother to 1) ring the bell 2) put the box next to the house under a 5 foot overhang 3) leave a slip in my box for me to go to the post office to pick it up. What an idiot.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

CorvairJim said:


> "What can *'Brown'* do for YOU"???
> 
> (~signed: a proud employee of the U.S.P.S.)


Ahhh, yes......The USPS (United States Postal Service) - notorious for stealing from its' customers! I can't tell you how many of these people who have been arrested, and prosecuted for theft from the people who trusted them with their money, possessions, birthday cards, presents for loved ones..... 

There was a Nightline expose' on this years ago because of all the complaints customers kept making after not having their parcels, and intended postal items delivered. They had a secret camera hidden inside the sorting room to catch the employees red-handed ripping open social security checks, large envelopes with money inside (planted by the USPS postmaster), mailing tubes, etc. They not only caught them stealing, but also abusing parcels that were intended to be put among FRAGILE items! 

*"NEITHER RAIN, NOR SNOW, OR DEAD OF NIGHT SHALL KEEP THE US POST FROM STEALING FROM ITS' CUSTOMERS!" :freak:*


~ Chris​


----------

